# Paintwork - From tired & grubby to immaculate in ~3 hour



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've never been that diligent in looking after the van's paintwork, in the belief it was too much effort or too time-consuming. Usually a whip round with a long-handled brush with Fenwicks in the dispenser, followed by a rinsing with their Bobby Dazzler was all it got.

However the combination of needing to sell a car, look after a new one, and give the van a bit of overdue TLC prompted me to look into doing it properly. The secret is in a combination of tool and products. The downside is that I can no longer claim it is too much effort or too time-consuming! It took just under 3.5 hours from deciding to do it to everything put away. And my muscles are not fatigued.

1) Rinse with cold water from hose
2) Wash with hot water in a bucket, a clean sponge and this for shampoo:
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=260
3) Deep clean the paint of surface contaminants etc with:
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=300
applied using
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=432
and remove with microfibre terry. Do a panel at a time.
4) Polish with
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=298
using the dual action polisher and remove with microfibre terry. Do a panel at a time.
5) Wax with
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=262
using the dual action polisher, covering the entire van, then remove with microfibre terry (I used use one shaped as a cover over the polisher foam pad)

And the resulting finish is not just impressive to look at; I keep on nipping out to run my fingers over it, 'cos it's unbelievably smooth!

If the van had been particularly dirty I would have used snow foam from a lance as a pre-wash.

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave, at a cost of £196+ for a clean up job i would have expected it done for me :wink: 

Did the same operation on my 985f rapido 2 weeks ago, usin Farecla G3 compound and Farecla Glaze finish total cost £36. It did take me 8 hours as i had no polisher and i must admit my wrists were in agony but i got the same results, a silky touch finish and it looks like it came straight from a showroom.

Preperation was the same, rinse off first, then a good warm water wash with fenwicks cleaner then apply the G3 in small area's polish off, repeat for whole m/h then apply Glaze with same method and polish up and bingo one very nice looking m/h 


Bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I reckon I've bought the fact that 3 vehicles will look good for years and the absence of guilt for not doing it is priceless - being raised a Catholic, guilt is inbred :-(

I was surprised at how little product you use with a polisher. 

But, not cheap, granted 

Dave


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Dave,

If you're ever in the Oxfordshire area, and have three and a half hours to spare, and want more practice, just drop me a line  


philip


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that your company then Dave or have you just got shares in advertising it?????


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

parigby said:


> Dave,
> If you're ever in the Oxfordshire area, and have three and a half hours to spare, and want more practice, just drop me a line
> philip


Count us in on that too !

We can't do it at home or where we store the van so are always looking for somewhere to clean it. A couple of weeks ago we tried several dealers on our way home from Longleat but it was clear they did not want the business.

Anyone else in the same boat ? What do you do ? Man and a van mobile MH cleaning - a niche market ?

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

bouncer said:


> Is that your company then Dave or have you just got shares in advertising it?????


I wish bouncer 

Used it twice now, once for vehicle finish stuff as above, again for Millers Diesel Power Plus (or whatever it's called now), as it is rarer to find, whether in auto shops or online.

There are plenty of vehicle valeting services around. Not all have indoor space for large motorhomes. Prices and quality of service vary enormously.

Dave


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Grizzly,


There's a mobile valet guy in Banbury who will come out and clean your MoHome. If your storage is unsuitable for cleaning type activity, he has an arrangement whereby you take it to him. He has a range of levels of clean, and you just tell him what you want. I use him about three times a year ( outside ) and twice a year for a full internal valet as well. He's very good.

Let me know if you want his contact details.


philip


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> And now, with the addition of our proprietary Hydrophobic Polymer Technology, NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 


Because you're worth it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

parigby said:


> Let me know if you want his contact details.
> philip


Yes please Philip. This sounds great. We'll be going through Banbury next week too.

G


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Grizzly,


You have a PM.


philip


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

parigby - I'd be interested too if you could PM me please?

Thanks
Griff


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

griffly16 said:


> parigby - I'd be interested too if you could PM me please?


... or you could post it in the thread :wink:

Gerald


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, here are two numbers of Banbury companies that my very well be able to assist :



PCC - 07795 101559 


Mobile Auto Valets 

01869 247770 
07795 388606 mobile 


philip


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

By heck 3 hours plus to clean m/h, and £196.

Wish i could sell my products this expensive.

I wash 2 cars and a van every saturday morning.
All i do is spray them with a hard surface cleaner and blast with pressure washer. Two hours done and dusted. Total cost around a couple of quid.
Dave P


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And that's pretty much all I used to do, too, other than not every week. 

Only problem was it looked cr*p.

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Living in a flat with no access for the m/h i was using the same system of wash and blast off at garages, but it does not get the road film off and the m/h looks tired and dirty after a while, so its down to elbow grease every now and then, or if one can afford it an electric polisher :wink: or a polish-eeer :roll: 

Bob


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

I like whistlin gypsy used Farecla G3 to remove the ground in dirt but polished mine with Auto Glym's Super resin polish, and it took me about 8 hour, and would have to say I recommend Farecla G3 really good but wouldn't recommend Auto Glym's polish, Its the first and last time i'll use the polish only purchased it because Auto Glym are a big name but it was barley average. Years ago I used to buy a polish from a company up in Middleborough, they made polishes, glues and resins, their polish was approved by boeing for use on aircraft it cut down the drag and improved mpg, honest, Anyway I purchased a 5 litre and it lasted me for years it was amazing, expensive but amazing, Can't remember what it was called(nothing left of the label) or the name of the company, if anyone knows of the product I would love to know the details, here,s hoping.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Blisters, the reason i used farecle G3 was because i had a bad deisel leak down the side of my m/h from a inatentive garage attendant that forgot to replace my fuel cap after a full topup in france and it leaked all down the side and left a brown stain i could not remove.

I called in at brownhills on the way home for a new windscreen (long story) and while there i asked the guy in their bodyshop for advice and they put me onto fareclaG3 , it was the best advise i have ever had from anyone at Brownhills :wink: 

It took out the stain perfectly and the farecla Glaze was the perfect finishing product, i did try Auto Gylms polish but it was useless and then i was told never to use a wax style polish on a gel coat finish. it now looks as good as new so thats my method from now on, and i would recommend it for any dull gel coat finish.

Bob


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Bob I used the G3 to remove the ghosting left behind by sticker,s put on the van by the previous owners (thanks Welsh Globetrotters), Front back and both sides, It was recommended to me by a friend who works in a bodyshop, as you say excellent product, for those that dont know the product it,s a cutting compound. will try their polish next time or go back to Turtle

Graham


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My experience of polishers and cleaners, is that Autoglym is excellent stuff.

I tried the usual stuff from turtle and Maguires but always seem to go back to Autoglym, I work on the principle if the pro valeters and companies like Aston Martin, Bentley etc recommend it its good enough for me.

However, each to his own, and all that.....


I got my leccy polisher, ( looks like a big angle grinder ) from screwfix, and cost about 65 quid, I get the mops, in the various colours from screfix likewise. I only have a problem with the use wet thing....which makes me get verrryyyy dirty.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Suppose its cheaper than my method - getting a respray...

You got any before and after pics DABS?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Three vehicles, hose pipe and coffee await you Dave. You know the location and you have plenty of the jollop left over it seems!

C.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I use "Traffic Film Remover" (TFR) available at most motor factors and it is brilliant for cleaning up the van, Especially the roof after it has been stood under trees and got all gunged up with sap and old leaves.Just add a cupfull to a bucket of warm water and wet the surface all over then go over it again with a sponge and the dirt just floats off.Good for the black streaks below windows and trim too.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Suppose its cheaper than my method - getting a respray...
> 
> You got any before and after pics DABS?


Sorry, shane :-(


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> pro valeters and companies like Aston Martin, Bentley etc recommend it its good enough for me.


I maybe think the quality of the original paintwork may have a good deal to do with this type of finish rather than the make of the polish.

I have nothing against the use of Auto Gylm on the paintwork of a car that is what its suppose to be for, i was just told by a experienced bodyshop person that it was not good for Gel Coat finishes because of the wax build up.

Bob


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

That seems reasonable, may have to try summat different now then,


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> and blast with pressure washer.


I have never been an advocate of using pressure washers on cars. It forces water into places it shouldn't be going.

Dave, that polishing machine, so you would recommend it then?

Johnny F


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*car polish*

Greetings,

On our last two motorhomes and car I have used Mer to clean the paintwork and first polish, then Car Plan wax to deep polish the surface and to finish I used Car Plan Nanomeric sealer.

With the above the finish was superb and smooth, at wash times, all that is normally needed is a wash with clean water.

Many people have commented on how well the finish was.

Our new van needs doing but I am not able to carry out this work myself at the moment but I have the stuff ready for when I can find a willing candidate.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

This looks like mine, but I got mine in a sale.

www.screwfix.com/prods/53049/Power-Tools/Grinders/Sparky-PMB1200CE-Sander-Polisher-110V


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Dave, that polishing machine, so you would recommend it then?"

Yes, Johnny. If you research "detailing" you will find they sell like hotcakes.

Dave


----------

